# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال از ریاضی 1

## NPIMMORTALPD

برای چی مجموعه ی اعداد صحیح نسبت به جمع و ضرب بسته هستن؟

----------


## ShahabM

چون وقتی دو عدد صحیح رو با هم جمع یا در هم ضرب کنید حاصل همواره یک عدد صحیح است.

----------


## NPIMMORTALPD

خب این که تعریف بسته بودنه!
میگم چرا این طوریه؟
یعنی چرا وقتی دو عدد صحیح رو با هم جمع یا در هم ضرب کنید حاصل همواره یک عدد صحیحه؟

----------


## The JoKer

> خب این که تعریف بسته بودنه!
> میگم چرا این طوریه؟
> یعنی چرا وقتی دو عدد صحیح رو با هم جمع یا در هم ضرب کنید حاصل همواره یک عدد صحیحه؟


داداش دنباله اثباتش میگردی ؟؟ 
توی کتابای ما که اثباتش رو ننوشته فقط به عنوان حکم بهمون گفتن

----------


## roc

این یه اصل که صحیح +یا * درصحیح میشه صحیح 

اینو که نمیشه اثبات کرد 

یه قاعده است

درست مثل اینه که بگی 2+2=4 میشه چرا مثلا6 نمیشه 

اینا همش یه قاعده است 

اکثرا هم اینجور سوال ها از زیاد مطالعه کردن پیش میاد به خودت یکم استراحت بده و بهش فکر نکن 
که وارد فلسفه ریاضی میشی و دیگه (فاتحه)

----------


## _Senoritta_

> برای چی مجموعه ی اعداد صحیح نسبت به جمع و ضرب بسته هستن؟


خب اصن میشه دو تا عدد صحیح رو در هم ضرب کنی یا با هم جمع کنی عدد صحیح نشه؟؟؟

----------


## The JoKer

> خب اصن میشه دو تا عدد صحیح رو در هم ضرب کنی یا با هم جمع کنی عدد صحیح نشه؟؟؟


اینو همه میدونن 
اما چون ایشون دارن ریاضی محض میخونن باید برن اثباتش کنن 
مثلا ما امسال باید اثبات میکردی که جمع دو عدد قرینه میشه صفز  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> اینو همه میدونن 
> اما چون ایشون دارن ریاضی محض میخونن باید برن اثباتش کنن 
> مثلا ما امسال باید اثبات میکردی که جمع دو عدد قرینه میشه صفز


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roc

> اینو همه میدونن 
> اما چون ایشون دارن ریاضی محض میخونن باید برن اثباتش کنن 
> مثلا ما امسال باید اثبات میکردی که جمع دو عدد قرینه میشه صفز


اینکه کم و بیش تو اول های دیفرانسیل هست که 

این سوال با سوال ایشون فرق داره

----------


## The JoKer

> اینکه کم و بیش تو اول های دیفرانسیل هست که 
> 
> این سوال با سوال ایشون فرق داره


این نبود البته من فعلا ندیدم 
نمیدونم والا

----------


## roc

> این نبود البته من فعلا ندیدم 
> نمیدونم والا


توی متن درس صفحات اولش هست 

فکر کنم یه سال توی نهایی داده بودند

----------


## The JoKer

> توی متن درس صفحات اولش هست 
> 
> فکر کنم یه سال توی نهایی داده بودند


حسش نیست برم بگردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NPIMMORTALPD

> این یه اصل که صحیح +یا * درصحیح میشه صحیح 
> 
> اینو که نمیشه اثبات کرد 
> 
> یه قاعده است
> 
> درست مثل اینه که بگی 2+2=4 میشه چرا مثلا6 نمیشه 
> 
> اینا همش یه قاعده است



مطمئنید؟
اگه مطمئن هستین لطفا بگین چه طور مطمئید؟منظورم اینه که توی کتابی خوندین یا از کسی شنیدین؟

----------


## The JoKer

تا جایی که من میدونم برای همه چیز ریاضی اثبات هست

----------


## roc

> مطمئنید؟
> اگه مطمئن هستین لطفا بگین چه طور مطمئید؟منظورم اینه که توی کتابی خوندین یا از کسی شنیدین؟


این 2+2= 4 رو شنیدم  و مطمین هستم 

ولی یه راه حل به ذهنم میرسه 

فرض کن حاصل ضرب دو عدد صحیح عدد صحیح نیست فرض خلف 

حالا ثابت کن که این حکم غلطه 

اثباتشم با خودت
البته نمیدونم جواب میده

----------


## NPIMMORTALPD

> این 2+2= 4 رو شنیدم  و مطمین هستم 
> 
> ولی یه راه حل به ذهنم میرسه 
> 
> فرض کن حاصل ضرب دو عدد صحیح عدد صحیح نیست فرض خلف 
> 
> حالا ثابت کن که این حکم غلطه 
> 
> اثباتشم با خودت
> البته نمیدونم جواب میده


خب این به ذهنه خودمم رسیده بود که با برهان خلف ثابتش کنم...
این طوری میشه:

فرضمون میشه این که a,b دو عدد صحیح هستن 
حکممون میشه این که ثابت کنیم a+b هم عدد صحیحه
حالا فرض خلفمون میشه این که a+b یک عدد غیر صحیحه و باید بین این فرض و یه چیز دیگه که می دونیم درسته تناقض پیدا کنیم
و من نمی دونم اون چیز دیگه چی باید باشه....


منظور شما هم همین بود دیگه؟؟؟؟


راستی یک چیز دیگه!!!
کلی می پرسم
اصول رو اثبات می کنن؟
یادمه توی دبیرستان می گفتیم فلان چیز یک اصله ولی اثباتش هم میکردیم
اگه اصول رو اثبات نکنن شاید اون چیزایی که ما اثبات می کردیم در واقع قضیه بوده که اسمه اصل روش گذاشتن...
کسی در این مورد اطلاعی داره؟

----------


## The JoKer

> خب این به ذهنه خودمم رسیده بود که با برهان خلف ثابتش کنم...
> این طوری میشه:
> 
> فرضمون میشه این که a,b دو عدد صحیح هستن 
> حکممون میشه این که ثابت کنیم a+b هم عدد صحیحه
> حالا فرض خلفمون میشه این که a+b یک عدد غیر صحیحه و باید بین این فرض و یه چیز دیگه که می دونیم درسته تناقض پیدا کنیم
> و من نمی دونم اون چیز دیگه چی باید باشه....
> 
> 
> ...


من مطمئنم میشه اثباتش کرد دوست عزیز

----------


## NPIMMORTALPD

چطور مطمئنید؟

----------


## The JoKer

> چطور مطمئنید؟


چون در ریاضی هم چیز رو اثبات کردن که دانشمندا پذیرفتن و هیچ چیزی رو به عنوان اصل بدون اثبات در ریاضی نمیتونید پیدا کنید

----------


## The JoKer

طابق بالا، خواصّ بسته بودن، شرکت پذيري و جابه جايي (يا تعويض پذيري) نسبت به هر دو عمل ضرب و جمع، وجود عضو هماني (واحد، يا يکّه) نسبت به جمع و ضرب، وجود عضو معکوس فقط نسبت به عمل جمع، و خاصيّت توزيع پذيري ضرب نسبت به جمع از اهميت برخوردارند.


در مبحث جبر مجرد، پنج خاصيّت اوّل در مورد جمع، نشان مي‌دهد که مجموعه? Z به همراه عمل جمع يک گروه آبلي است. امّا، از آن جا که نسبتZ به ضرب عضو وارون (يا معکوس) ندارد، مجموعه? اعداد صحيح، به همراه عمل ضرب، گروه نمي‌سازد.


مجموعه? ويژگيهاي ذکر شده حاکي از اين است که ، به همراه عمليّات ضرب و جمع، يک حلقه است، امّا، به دليل نداشتن وارون ضربي، ميدان نيست. مجموعه? اعداد گويا را بايد کوچک‌ترين ميداني دانست که اعداد صحيح را در بر مي‌گيرد.

اگرچه تقسيم معمولي در اعداد صحيح تعريف شده نيست، خاصيّت مهمّي در مورد تقسيم وجود دارد که به الگوريتم تقسيم مشهور است. يعني به ازاء هر دو عدد صحيح و دل‌خواه a و b) b مخالف صفر)، q و r منحصر به فردي متعلق به مجموعه اعداد صحيح وجود دارد، به طوريکه: a = q.b + r که در اين جا، q خارج قسمت و r باقيمانده تقسيم a بر b است. اين کار اساس الگوريتم اقليدس براي محاسبه بزرگ‌ترين مقسوم عليه مشترک را تشکيل مي‌دهد.

همچنين در جبر مجرد، بر اساس خواصي که در بالا ذکر شد، يک دامنه اقليدسي است و در نتيجه دامنه ايده‌آل اصلي مي‌باشد و هر عدد طبيعي بزرگ‌تر از يک را مي‌توان به طور يکتا به حاصل‌ضرب اعداد اوّل تجزيه کرد (قضيه اساسي علم حساب.)
نگاه مثلا این جا یک چشمشو گفته پس حتما اثبات داره

----------


## roc

> چون در ریاضی هم چیز رو اثبات کردن که دانشمندا پذیرفتن و هیچ چیزی رو به عنوان اصل بدون اثبات در ریاضی نمیتونید پیدا کنید


داداش برو 2+2=4 رو اثبات کن 

بعد بگو هیچ چیز بی اثبات وجود نداره 

بعضی چیز هارو باید پذیرفت 

این تعریف قضیه 
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%82%D8%B6%DB%8C%D9%87

این هم تعریف اصل :
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7...6%D8%B7%D9%82)

خیلی ها این دوتا رو اشتباه میکنند

----------


## darkman

قطعا اثبات میشه کردش اونم فک کنم با  برهان خلف

----------

